# Cursing at Work



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Cursing at Work

Dear Employees:

It has been brought to management's attention that some individuals throughout the company have been using foul language during the course of normal conversation with their co-workers. Due to complaints received from some employees who may be easily offended, this type of language will no longer be tolerated. We do, however, realize the critical importance of being able to accurately express your feelings when communicating with co-workers. Therefore, a list of 18 New and Innovative 'TRY SAYING' phrases have been provided so that proper exchange of ideas and
information can continue in an effective manner.

Number 1
TRY SAYING: I think you could use more training.
INSTEAD OF: You don't know what the f___ you're doing.

Number 2
TRY SAYING: She's an aggressive go-getter.
INSTEAD OF: She's a f___ing bit__.

Number 3
TRY SAYING: Perhaps I can work late.
INSTEAD OF: And when the f___ do you expect me to do this?

Number 4
TRY SAYING: I'm certain that isn't feasible.
INSTEAD OF: No f___ing way.

Number 5
TRY SAYING: Really?
INSTEAD OF: You've got to be sh___ing me!

Number 6
TRY SAYING: Perhaps you should check with...
INSTEAD OF: Tell someone who gives a sh__.

Number 7
TRY SAYING: I wasn't involved in the project.
INSTEAD OF: It's not my f___ing problem.

Number 8
TRY SAYING: That's interesting.
INSTEAD OF: What the f___?

Number 9
TRY SAYING: I'm not sure this can be implemented.
INSTEAD OF: This sh__ won't work.

Number 10
TRY SAYING: I'll try to schedule that.
INSTEAD OF: Why the f___ didn't you tell me sooner?

Number 11
TRY SAYING: He's not familiar with the issues.
INSTEAD OF: He's got his head up his a__.

Number 12
TRY SAYING: Excuse me, sir?
INSTEAD OF: Eat sh__ and die.

Number 13
TRY SAYING: So you weren't happy with it?
INSTEAD OF: Kiss my a__.

Number 14
TRY SAYING: I'm a bit overloaded at the moment.
INSTEAD OF: F__ it, I'm on salary.

Number 15
TRY SAYING: I don't think you understand.
INSTEAD OF: Shove it up your a__.

Number 16
TRY SAYING: I love a challenge.
INSTEAD OF: This f___ing job sucks.

Number 17
TRY SAYING: You want me to take care of that?
INSTEAD OF: Who the f___ died and made you boss?

Number 18
TRY SAYING: He's somewhat insensitive.
INSTEAD OF: He's a pr_ck.

Thank You,
Human Resources


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

jodyguercio said:


> Cursing at Work
> 
> Dear Employees:
> 
> ...


was this list approved by Catbert?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Funny, and oh so true! 

I don't know if it's been approved here yet, but I've pulled
a copy in case it suddenly disappears from the site! :lol:

One more:

TRY SAYING: Sir (or Ma'am), regretfully, I am tendering my written resignation.
INSTEAD OF: TAKE THIS F_____G JOB AND _SHOVE_ IT!

:sure:


----------



## Zepes (Dec 27, 2007)

:lol::lol::lol::lol:

I needed that Jody

funny


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Zepes said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> I needed that Jody
> 
> funny


We all have those days don't we? :lol:


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Like today...good one! :lol:


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Like this week....


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

curt8403 said:


> was this list approved by Catbert?


Perhaps. Quoting the entire message for absolutely no reason is something that only the pointy-haired boss would think of.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Zepes said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> I needed that Jody
> 
> funny


+1


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

!rolling

Good stuff!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

That's interesting.


----------

